# AGGGGHHHHH! Clearance Delay!



## KindaClever1 (Nov 24, 2007)

So according to the Fedex tracking system my Doxa should have arrived at my front door no later then 10:30am today. Eagerly awaiting its delivery I decided to set myself up at a strategic position in the living room. Perched next to the front door (Which I left open just in case I couldn't hear the FedEx person knock or ring the door bell from my spot 4 ft away.) I cracked open and emerged myself in my latest read, Black Wind written of course by our favorite author Clive Clussler. Reading through the chapters and imaging myself in the shoes of my orange Doxa wearing hero Dirk Pitt I completely lose track of time. Evidently after a couple chapters I broke from my trans and glanced at my living room wall clock which displayed 11:00am sharp. Hmmm I thought to myself better check the tracking on the website. I ran over to the computer pulled up the FedEx website, punched in the tracking and then I see this pop up on the monitor (Que the horrifying scary music please)........

*Nov 28, 2007 *2:31 AM *Clearance delay *NEWARK,NJ

Seeing this a qoute from Bruce Almighty immediately popped in my head "Why have thou smitten me, O mighty smitter!" Seriously this doesn't looked to good to me......I'm feeling like I could be in for a 1 or 2 day wait. Aggh! I don't think I can take ito|. What do you think has anyone experienced this before????


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Mine was 2 days if I recall correctly (conversation "well, it's all set with Customs, but it had to go to Agriculture." *"Agriculture? Why would a Swiss watch have to go to agriculture?" (picturing the smug look on her face and the "duh" lighting up above her head, she says....)"*Well what kind of _strap_ does it have on it?" 
*I can just see her grinning, what a moron this guy must be, not knowing his leather/croc/exotic skin strap has to be checked with Agriculture.... "Um, Stainless Steel". *"Oh..... well, if it's not back in an hour I'll go down and check on it"....

Yeah, it sucks, but it happens. One guy here was held up almost a week. But you don't want to hear about that.... :-x

Let's hope for an early release :-!. Best not plan on it until the site says "Out for delivery".


----------



## Swan (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep, happened to my T1000 Divingstar. It was held up in Newark customs for about a week. My advise, don't kill yourself rushing home from work the next couple of days. 

Besides, it would really suck showing your wife a speeding ticket instead of your new Doxa. (or don't show her either!)

Gerald.


----------



## KindaClever1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks T-Bone,

FedEx just got a hold of my wife. They said they needed her SS number to release the watch. Ok I thought that is really odd but maybe I'm just paranoid. The lady on the phone said they will try and have it released in time for the morning delivery which will be great. You know It just occurred to me even if it takes an extra day or two, its still delivered like a week faster then if I had bought a watch from any other watch company or dealer on the web. I Gotta give credit to Doxa and their lighting fast shipping service.:0)


----------



## Joukowski (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey Hang in there, my Military Sharkhuter was held up in Customs for 3 days, man I was having kittens.....


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

KindaClever1 said:


> They said they needed her SS number to release the watch.


The IRS is cracking down on internet purchases which are not paying sales taxes, so these requests for SS numbers will be on the increase. They are currently targeting the major shippers like fedex.
Damn.
DW


----------



## KindaClever1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Swan said:


> Yep, happened to my T1000 Divingstar. It was held up in Newark customs for about a week. My advise, don't kill yourself rushing home from work the next couple of days.
> 
> Besides, it would really suck showing your wife a speeding ticket instead of your new Doxa. (or don't show her either!)
> 
> Gerald.


A WEEK! That would just be really.....sucky! Man I hope the fedex lady was right about the over night release. A WEEK! what could they be doing with it for A WEEK? :think:


----------



## KindaClever1 (Nov 24, 2007)

David Woo said:


> The IRS is cracking down on internet purchases which are not paying sales taxes, so these requests for SS numbers will be on the increase. They are currently targeting the major shippers like fedex.
> Damn.
> DW


Great! first customs and now the IRS :-!. Hmm..... Wait a sec do you have to pay sales tax on a out of country purchase though?:think:


----------



## Swan (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats what you get living in the New York area. I hope yours gets through quick.


----------



## KindaClever1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Swan said:


> Thats what you get living in the New York area. I hope yours gets through quick.


Thanks Gerald,

If it ends up taking longer then a few days I'll have to call up customs and tell them to buy their own:-d. In the mean time to get my fix I'll just have to browse the photo gallery.;-)

Billy


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

David Woo said:


> The IRS is cracking down on internet purchases which are not paying sales taxes, so these requests for SS numbers will be on the increase. They are currently targeting the major shippers like fedex.
> Damn.
> DW


:-s Umm, confusing info there.... IRS has nothing to do with sales tax, that is strictly a State matter. And sales tax is generally NOT collected unless the product is purchased from inside the State it is shipped to. There are some retailers (major, who operate in many States) that will routinely collect sales tax for mail orders. And there are a couple of States that now require sales tax be collected by the seller if the item is being shipped into their State even if it is coming from another State. But from out of the country? Unenforceable. They go after sellers, NOT purchasers.

Import Duty is the only fee I can think of, which is collected by the Federal Government-Customs to be more specific. And that AFAIK, was being picked up by Doxa? I know I've only gotten Duty Due letters from Fed Ex on one out of three of my new from Doxa purchases (the first one).

Edit: I totally missed the post about the SS#. That now makes much more sense of what David was saying. I suspect he intended to say income tax, as someone spending large sums is someone the IRS likes to keep track of, to make sure they get their "cut". While the law requires anyone having a transaction in excess of 10 grand for anything to be reported to the IRS, it is common for some organizations (banks etc.) to report transactions smaller than that (my sister told me 20 years ago that anything from 5K up was reported by the bank she worked in).

Glad to see Jim has posted the ultimate resolution to this "hold" situation at the bottom of the thread, way to go Doxa!


----------



## Swan (Oct 3, 2007)

When we called fed ex international, they told us that it was the whole ship (shipment) that is randomly chosen, then they do whatever it is that they do. 

Thats why it takes so long. 

Good luck.

Gerald


----------



## KindaClever1 (Nov 24, 2007)

T Bone said:


> :-s Umm, confusing info there.... IRS has nothing to do with sales tax, that is strictly a State matter. And sales tax is generally NOT collected unless the product is purchased from inside the State it is shipped to. There are some retailers (major, who operate in many States) that will routinely collect sales tax for mail orders. And there are a couple of States that now require sales tax be collected by the seller if the item is being shipped into their State even if it is coming from another State. But from out of the country? Unenforceable. They go after sellers, NOT purchasers.
> 
> Import Duty is the only fee I can think of, which is collected by the Federal Government-Customs to be more specific. And that AFAIK, was being picked up by Doxa? I know I've only gotten Duty Due letters from Fed Ex on one out of three of my new from Doxa purchases (the first one).


Ahhhh! ok that makes sense to me. But now I'm curious why they wanted my wife's SS number. I wondering if its a more of a homeland security type of thing?:think:


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

*How to Handle Clearance Delays*

Dear Friends -

From time to time FED EX will have a somewhat inexperienced person handling the follow-up on items that require Customs Clearance :-(. So, for the benefit of everyone here, should your DOXA ever land in clearance delay, here is what you do ;-):

1. If a FED EX agent telephones you, get their name and a contact phone number. Explain to them that DOXA are the importers of record and that a DOXA representative will be phoning them shortly to resolve the situation.
(DOXA is the Importer of Record, and therefore WE - not YOU are responsible for all import duties, tarifs, fees, etc.). IMPORTANT - Do not, under any circumstance feel compelled to provide FED EX with a social security number, etc.:rodekaart Just give us a call and we will take care of it.

2. Telephone your friendly DOXA Customer Service Team (that being myself, Andy or Karin) and tell us who you spoke with, and their contact number. We will contact the folks at FED EX and get the matter resolved promptly.

Again, we sincerely apologize for any difficulties that any customer encounters in getting their DOXA! PLEASE - call us right away, or use the live chat feature - remember - we want you to get your DOXA as soon as possible!

We are can be reached at the toll free number Monday - Friday from 9:00 AM - 5:00 PM EST - and have extended holiday hours from now through the Christmas holiday. :thanks

Jim and the DOXA Elves.



KindaClever1 said:


> So according to the Fedex tracking system my Doxa should have arrived at my front door no later then 10:30am today. Eagerly awaiting its delivery I decided to set myself up at a strategic position in the living room. Perched next to the front door (Which I left open just in case I couldn't hear the FedEx person knock or ring the door bell from my spot 4 ft away.) I cracked open and emerged myself in my latest read, Black Wind written of course by our favorite author Clive Clussler. Reading through the chapters and imaging myself in the shoes of my orange Doxa wearing hero Dirk Pitt I completely lose track of time. Evidently after a couple chapters I broke from my trans and glanced at my living room wall clock which displayed 11:00am sharp. Hmmm I thought to myself better check the tracking on the website. I ran over to the computer pulled up the FedEx website, punched in the tracking and then I see this pop up on the monitor (Que the horrifying scary music please)........
> 
> *Nov 28, 2007 *2:31 AM *Clearance delay *NEWARK,NJ
> 
> Seeing this a qoute from Bruce Almighty immediately popped in my head "Why have thou smitten me, O mighty smitter!" Seriously this doesn't looked to good to me......I'm feeling like I could be in for a 1 or 2 day wait. Aggh! I don't think I can take ito|. What do you think has anyone experienced this before????


----------



## KindaClever1 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Now that's what I call awesome customer service!*

Thanks Jim and the DOXA Elves for offering to help with any Customs Clearance issues. It just goes to show you why Doxa is the greatest watch Company out there...They have the greatest employees;-).

Thanks again:-!


----------



## emgee (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: How to Handle Clearance Delays*



DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Dear Friends -
> 
> From time to time FED EX will have a somewhat inexperienced person handling the follow-up on items that require Customs Clearance :-(. So, for the benefit of everyone here, should your DOXA ever land in clearance delay, here is what you do ;-):
> 
> ...


 Is this the same for us here in the EU or the UK??
Cheers,
Mark


----------



## song31 (Mar 31, 2007)

wow that was a wonderful response from DOXA! amazing yet again how great the customer service is and how they step to the plate for the customer!
I know your wait sucks- but remember sometimes the wait is just all the better for making the end product so pleasureable- waiting for the fed-ex truck is some of the fun  mine was held up as they called and asked what type of face it had (mother of pearl was their concenr for some reason)
hope it comes tomorrow!
Ryan


----------



## Jeff Caldwell (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, talk about CS, it gets no better than that. Doxa rules, just call them and they can take care of the goverment

Any way, good luck on the speedy shipment of your watch and thank you Doxa for taking care of us guys. 

Jeff


----------



## brietlingman (Oct 28, 2006)

Doxa, and it's employees, are incredible .... it's a rare thing to see this kind of service in the world anymore, and they embody "customer service" like no other I know. Good onya! :-!

Hang in there Clever .... good things come to those who wait. ;-)

Cheers!
Bill


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

I think at one time or another we have all experienced "The Dreaded Clearance Delay":-d:-d:-d. I had one that was stuck for five days. It was a Holiday weekend and It was a new person at customs causing a delay. Doxa is great at handling these things. Just stay calm and whatever you do, don't get aggressive with Fedex or customs as you'll only delay things. Just let the Pros at Doxa do their thing. They've literally handled thousands of these and know what they're doing. I admit that I'm like a little kid at Christmas when it comes to a new watch, so I have to tell myself to behave and that a little delay is not the end of the world. The important thing to remember is that you will get your watch and unlike those poor souls in the EU we don't have to deal with a VAT. BTW I've only had a delay with one of my four Doxas.

Joe


----------



## hakim (May 11, 2006)

Two days in not too bad.
I waited for a week whilst FedEx and the customs sharks processed my watch and I still paid through my nose! :-|


----------



## simon bradfield (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: How to Handle Clearance Delays*

I'm with Emgee with this, are UK & EU residents included on this?

Simon


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Guys, we've gotta be realistic. First, I'm certain Doxa's market is heavily weighted to sales to us "Colonials". I'd imagine they sell better than 10 SUBS here for every one they sell in the UK. 

The US import Duty is something on the order of 45-70 USD if I remember correctly. Remember, that's USD (you know, that paper stuff one or two bills of your currency will now buy a wheelbarrow load of? :-d). 

Your VAT is what, 17%? Lessee..... at the returning customer price for the 5000T at $1890, x 17%=$321, or (according to XE Currency Converter) roughly £155. I hardly think they're going to cover a fee of that magnitude. Of course it wouldn't be the first time I was wrong (and I would also like to hear Doxa's answer on the subject). But then again, wouldn't be the first time I was right, either. 

Just a tip if you find the Queen's V.A.T. excessive. Perhaps you could try dumping a load of Doxa's into the drink in the English Channel? Worked in Boston in 1773 ;-). Then again, Doxa's aren't ruined by sea water b-).


----------



## whse (Feb 11, 2006)

Ya that's it, dump a bunch of Doxas in the English channel:-!:-!.

Just let me know where, I'll be there with bells on (ok, dive gear and a big sack):-d.

Randy


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

whse said:


> Ya that's it, dump a bunch of Doxas in the English channel:-!:-!.
> 
> Just let me know where, I'll be there with bells on (ok, dive gear and a big sack):-d.
> 
> Randy


As if you don't have enough Doxas already:-d:-d:-d


----------



## whse (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh, if that isn't the pot calling the kettle black:-d:-d.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

whse said:


> Oh, if that isn't the pot calling the kettle black:-d:-d.


Very timely for you to say so as I just posted a new thread


----------



## hakim (May 11, 2006)

Well, I had to pay US$770.- for customs duties here in Kenya! :-|
And that is after they sat with the package for a week! o|o|

Anyone can beat that?


----------

